# Sticky  Snowbiking 101.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

And maybe a bit more than that...

Based on the number of emails that I receive in an average week asking snowbike-riding-related questions, it's obvious that there are a lot of people that have bought fatbikes in the past few years that are somewhere in their own personal arc of figuring out how, where, and why they like to use them.

Most summertime riding is pretty self explanatory -- they are simple bikes after all.

Come snow season though, there is *a lot* of learning to be done.

My intent with this post is to create *a bit of a community resource* to refer to and ruminate on as you figure out what works for snow riding where you live. Already have most of it figured out? Congrats! Then maybe share this with a new riding partner or co-worker that doesn't?

The key word here is community -- meaning that if you live in a different place, or have come up with a different solution, BY ALL MEANS share it! Specifically, share where you live, what your conditions are, and any part of the process that you went through to figure out what works for you, there.

Nothing written (or linked to) here is the end-all-be-all last word on _anything_ -- except if you're me, living where I have and do, with my exact weaknesses, preferences, and experiences.

BIG chunks of what is linked below were written from the perspective of preparing to race the Iditarod Trail Invitational. Which may not be your goal (or even on your radar) but if you're prepared for that event you're pretty solidly prepared to ride in any other snowy winter locale.

In other words, use the info herein as a guide -- not a manual -- as you learn what works for _you_.

OK? OK.

+ + + + +

Hands.

Feet.

Core temps/moisture management.

Winter riding pants.

Tire Pressure.

Soft snow riding strategies.

The floatiest fat tires, tested and quantified. One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten, eleven, twelve. Phew!

Overview on Studs.

Winter camping primer.

Tire deliberation for the ITI.

One other key detail to help with warm hands.

Steering damping.

Snowbike geometry.

A little more on geo, a few years newer.

A different take on snowbike geo, or: 'why geo doesn't much matter in the midwest'.

If all of the above is overwhelming your OCD with some serious A/P, then read this, and relax. We have it so, so good these days...

Don't want to read any more of ^ that, just want some actual snow riding content? Sure -- here: One, another, another, yet another, and one more.

+ + + + +

Reiterating from above: The key word with this post is *community* -- meaning that if you live in a different place, or have come up with a different solution, BY ALL MEANS share it! Specifically, share where you live, what your conditions are, and any part of the process that you went through to figure out what works for you, there.

Nothing written (or linked to) here is the end-all-be-all last word on _anything_ -- except if you're me, living where I have and do, with my exact weaknesses, preferences, and experiences.

Looking forward to seeing this develop as more people share what they've learned, and how.

Cheers,

MC


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thankya, Mike! 

Restoke the stoke...


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fat wheels have been hanging on a wall since last winter. In October I said its time to open em up, clean out last years sealant, and get them ready for the season. Fast forward to today, still not prepped, snow falling, and a ride planned in the morning tomorrow. I guess I know what I am doing along side my beer sipping tonight. 

My contribution to the community: don't procrastinate. That goes for maintenance AND riding. You never know how many more rides you have, so just go do it.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Restoke the stoke...


Man, I'm feeling the stoke. I was barely thinking about fats this year and a few rides in (including the glorious one I just finished) & I'm ready to quit my job, grow the beard in and chase endless winter.

Preaching to the choir here but, seriously, compared to summer bustle - so easy to capture the quiet.. Plenty of shred to be had and, I swear, way more likely to get smiles from passerbys. Hard not to be in a good mood.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Carl Mega said:


> Man, I'm feeling the stoke. I was barely thinking about fats this year and a few rides in (including the glorious one I just finished) & I'm ready to quit my job, grow the beard in and chase endless winter.
> 
> Preaching to the choir here but, seriously, compared to summer bustle - so easy to capture the quiet.. Plenty of shred to be had and, I swear, way more likely to get smiles from passerbys. Hard not to be in a good mood.



Waaaaay to go, Carl! That's (Ithink) what mike was endeavoring to do. Reconnect us with the glory of the fatbike. Gotta say, thankya kindly Mike! 
I for one ride my fats year round as a change up from the regular rides, being the plusser collection.
As silly as the fatbike is and can make us, they rejuvenate in ways that are mythical and magical.


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Carl Mega said:


> Preaching to the choir here but, seriously, compared to summer bustle - so easy to capture the quiet.. Plenty of shred to be had and, I swear, way more likely to get smiles from passerbys. Hard not to be in a good mood.


I'm a recent convert to winter riding - currently just working with studded plus tires on the hardtail, but I've been really enjoying the winter riding experience here for exactly those reasons. Everybody is just really happy to be out there, and there's been a huge community effort to get out on skis and snowshoes to pack down our latest massive storm to be rideable. It's tons of fun to let go of the ego or notions of speed and sendiness and just go roll around in the woods.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

snow snakes said:


> I'm a recent convert to winter riding - currently just working with studded plus tires on the hardtail, but I've been really enjoying the winter riding experience here for exactly those reasons. Everybody is just really happy to be out there, and there's been a huge community effort to get out on skis and snowshoes to pack down our latest massive storm to be rideable. It's tons of fun to let go of the ego or notions of speed and sendiness and just go roll around in the woods.


Just big kids on bikes... That's what really matters! Out for adventure and playtime is on.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Very useful article thanks Mikesee. Snow biking is not as straight forward as summer biking for me. I started with a Pugsley when they came out but could not get enough flotation. It was frustrating to see the 150lb people riding "normally" on groomed trails but at 6'2" and 250 all I ever did was sink. I kept getting wider tires on a 907 and just about gave up. Not much is worse than doing a climb, just moving outside of the 8" packed part of the trail and sinking in and putting your food down on the downhill slope. Falling, sinking into deep powder with your feet now uphill above your head. Unable to push down on anything to right yourself.
I tried one more time with a custom Carver designed for 5.05 tires. More float for sure but still no magic. I can ride the single track trails that are popular and packed down but many are twisty fun trials in summer but riding them in the winter with the 5.05s is kinda like driving a dump truck. It would be fine for longer straight dirt road type stuff but I could never do the kind of untracked stuff that Mike does. 
Now with my Fatillac I can have a set of winter wheels and the 27.5x4 do a better job on the packed down trails. But I am still looking forward to going south for the winter....


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Great compilation of informative articles, Mike. Thanks for putting this together!
Any further review of those bamboo bars? Very interesting concept.


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

I started seriously snow biking when I was living in upstate NY and then outside of Boston. Heaps of snow, very little ice.

Last year, I moved to eastern WA. Richland, Kennewick, Pasco. Colloquially referred to as the "Dry Shitties". I live (and work) next to Hanford. It snows but there is some nasty stuff underneath. I made the mistake of topping off my sealant and inflating to a reasonable pressure a few weeks ago only to go ass-over-tea-kettle. Ouch. No major injuries, but, I could have easily broken a rib or torn a rotator cuff. Not a weekender, or epic dude _vs_ snow ride, just commuting to work.

In the desert portion of the PNW, ice is always around this time of year and I won't swing a leg over my bike without them. Solution? *Studs. *Have a studdable tire and be ready the moment temps cool below freezing.


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

A few nights ago viewing the peak of the Geminids meteor shower. I'm a complete Gumby on the bike but have plenty of winter skills. So quiet, so peaceful, so alone.


----------



## BarryR (6 mo ago)

WillDB said:


> I started seriously snow biking when I was living in upstate NY and then outside of Boston. Heaps of snow, very little ice.
> 
> Last year, I moved to eastern WA. Richland, Kennewick, Pasco. Colloquially referred to as the "Dry Shitties". I live (and work) next to Hanford. It snows but there is some nasty stuff underneath. I made the mistake of topping off my sealant and inflating to a reasonable pressure a few weeks ago only to go ass-over-tea-kettle. Ouch. No major injuries, but, I could have easily broken a rib or torn a rotator cuff. Not a weekender, or epic dude _vs_ snow ride, just commuting to work.
> 
> In the desert portion of the PNW, ice is always around this time of year and I won't swing a leg over my bike without them. Solution? *Studs. *Have a studdable tire and be ready the moment temps cool below freezing.


Very little ice? I'm in Western MA and the freeze, thaw, freeze cycle is definitely a thing here.
I went from my stock fat tires to 45nrth Wrathchilds last year for my fat bike and they're great. I can ride on sheer ice.
We had our first slightly real snow last Sunday evening. I headed out & rode on the 3" of fresh snow with tires at about 4 PSI front and 5 PSI rear. What fun!
It rained yesterday and dried a little during the day so I'll head out on my 29er shortly.

I love my 29er on dirt but riding a Fat Bike in the snow is a bit different and love that to.
I don't do any of the "hard core" stuff described above though.

Between my 2 MTBs I ride pretty much at temps from 15F to 85F and am good unless rain or strong winds.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

rlbruski said:


> Great compilation of informative articles, Mike. Thanks for putting this together!
> Any further review of those bamboo bars? Very interesting concept.



I rode them for more than a year on my hardtail. They more or less became invisible. I pulled them off because I did a few bikepacking weekends this fall, and I have a set of handlebars that store fuel that I use for those trips. The 'boo bars are on my commuter now, where they somehow feel more noticeable -- because pavement?!

I actually don't use the 'boo bars on my snowlike, simply because they're too narrow for my preference. But they'd be amazing at not conducting heat away if I could.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike...or anyone, ever used a graphene product to reduce the snow build-up on the rims?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

SADDLE TRAMP said:


> Mike...or anyone, ever used a graphene product to reduce the snow build-up on the rims?


ENVE rims, problem solved.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

numbnuts said:


> ENVE rims, problem solved.



Hmmm. How do they solve anything?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Hmmm. How do they solve anything?


Are you familiar with them?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

numbnuts said:


> Are you familiar with them?


I’ve built and ridden them.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

mikesee said:


> I’ve built and ridden them.


Then you know. Snow doesn’t collect on them like HEDs, etc. problem solved.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

numbnuts said:


> Then you know. Snow doesn’t collect on them like HEDs, etc. problem solved.



Ah, I see what you're driving at now.

Agreed that in some (even many) snow conditions, _less_ snow sticks to the deep section ENVE's than to flatter rims like HED.

Nextie Wild Dragon and Black Eagle rims are similar in that respect.

But I wouldn't go anywhere near saying that any of them 'solve' anything. They're just a nod in that direction.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Ah, I see what you're driving at now.
> 
> Agreed that in some (even many) snow conditions, _less_ snow sticks to the deep section ENVE's than to flatter rims like HED.
> 
> ...


 Its odd, I cant find a single picture of bike in the wild with any snow stuck the the ENVE wheels, so for me, problem avoided I guess?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

numbnuts said:


> Its odd, I cant find a single picture of bike in the wild with any snow stuck the the ENVE wheels, so for me, problem avoided I guess?



Don't argue, just enjoy!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Don't argue, just enjoy!


Just sharing my experience with a solution to his problem. Your results may vary? What's not to enjoy


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

The red rims that your sweetie runs do Mike...I suggested perhaps applying several coats of a good graphene product to reduce that...Granted I believe powder snow has some abrasive qualities to it. making a coating of a questionable life, but for 20 bucks and some labor for your sweetie? 

While I am here...I value your ideas, as you have experience and reason behind them. But it does appear that you might have something of a blind spot. Take for example your dismissal of the 133mm rim in the 133 rim thread because it meant a ghetto setup...drill for beadlocks? You have spent a lot of money on frames, perhaps you need to use that extra room designed into your current frame by taking advantage of a 133mm rim and see where that might take you? Other unexpected ideas might occur.


----------



## Steewen (Mar 1, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Its odd, I cant find a single picture of bike in the wild with any snow stuck the the ENVE wheels, so for me, problem avoided I guess?




Best arguement ever. 
Or worst, cant remember.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Steewen said:


> Best arguement ever.
> Or worst, cant remember.


best, 3 seasons, and thousands of selfies, miles I mean


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Great thread, Mike! I enjoyed rereading some of your old blog posts, and will continue to do so. You are absolutely correct, the technology we have access to today is fantastic. I was riding yesterday in less than ideal conditions and thinking about how amazing this bike, mostly carbon with 4.8” tires and dropper post, is lighter than every other bike I own except maybe the vintage ti singlespeed with 2.1s. 

Thanks for the effort it took to assemble this resource! I was going to suggest it be pinned but it appears it already is. Cheers


----------

